# atv tracks



## joeseppy (Apr 17, 2010)

don't know which is the right section for this. but i considering getting a set of 4 season tracks for my brute, found a set of used commander tracks for a good price, are they any good? anyone have experience with these, ? are to camoplast ones better than the kimpex ones?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

only one person on here that I know of with tracks on his Brute... maybe he'll chime in, but he just recently lost his Brute in a river I think, so he might not be on here much right now...

Sorry I couldn't help..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

try these threads...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6372&highlight=tracks

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8586


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't have any experience with the commanders but the Tattoo 4S are a very good track set up, my Dad has them on his Tyrex and that thing goes any were!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Mudforce said:


> I don't have any experience with the commanders but the Tattoo 4S are a very good track set up, my Dad has them on his Tyrex and that thing goes any were!


 
BadAzz!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6372


----------

